# Zune vs. Ipod



## A10pex (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you think? Me personally, I like Zune. Or maybe you like something else, just tell.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2010)

ZUNE! I had Generation 1's brick and 3 minis and now a HD.

It's served me very very well. Also the Zune Player is kickass.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought zunes died already...


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 4, 2010)

I was debating between a zune and an iPod touch and I decided two weeks ago on the iPod. I'm glad I made that choice C:


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

I have no personality or consumer knowledge, so I went out and bought an iPod.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2010)

PSP.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Runefox said:


> PSP.



You win.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2010)

DSi with ModCard


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 4, 2010)

my zune aggravates the hell out of me and i bet the ipod is worst


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> my zune aggravates the hell out of me and i bet the ipod is worst


 
I've got almost no complaints apart from the occasional freeze up every two weeks it seems.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 4, 2010)

Neither one.  Both are decent pieces of hardware handicapped by bad software or bad management.  (Maybe with the exception of the older generations of iPods.)

Generic MP3/MP4/Ogg players FTW.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 4, 2010)

i would like to use a media player of my choice :V
i don't need a market place or a list of the hottest pop songs today :V


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Generic MP3/MP4/Ogg players FTW.


 
That's why I love my homebrewed PSP - Plays whatever I want it to play, from MP3/Ogg/AAC/WMA/FLAC to NSF/SPC/VGM/etc. Plus emulators! And then there's PSP games. But yeah, emulators! And with IRShell, I can run two apps at once. =B Oh, and I can run Java Mobile apps like Opera Mini and SSH clients.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 4, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> I thought zunes died already...


no, in-fact I've seen more around lately


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 4, 2010)

A10pex said:


> no, in-fact I've seen more around lately


 Yup i want one I dont like ipods never got one someone had to give me one to have and i still dont use it because of the program issues :\


----------



## Fissioninferno (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been an avid user of Zunes since the second gen, and I've wanted one since the first gen.  After I sort of destroyed the screen on my second gen 16GB one, I went for the 32GB Zune HD.  Works wonderfully, love it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2010)

First gen iPod nano!

No stupid apps or touch screens. All my it does is play music, like it should. 
I wouldn't mind upgrading though, I'll need to soon anyway.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 4, 2010)

My ipod touch is working well just fine, the only complaint is it doesn't have the greatest battery life. My friend's got a Zune and it's pretty sweet. Honestly the only thing that makes the Itouch better is the apps.....as an MP3 player they're 99.999% identical.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 5, 2010)

If you handed me the money and told me I had to buy a new one, iPod. Zune only goes up to 32GB now. Otherwise, I'd totally go with an older Zune, I love my 30GB. I would be fine going with some other brand (Especially Sandisk) except I want something capable of holding all of my music with room for expansion, so I believe that rules almost everything else out.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> Yup i want one I dont like ipods never got one someone had to give me one to have and i still dont use it because of the program issues :\


Yeah, I had one before (shutter to think about it) I bought it in December, then in January it wouldn't sync with my compy so I took it to the Geek Squad and they said it was an easy fixed and fixed it right there for me in the store. Then I brought it home and the headphone jack broke off inside so it's pretty much useless. I brought it back and they said nope sorry cant fix it buy a new one.
Then my bro's new Ipod touch somehow managed to get locked for 9 years, we took it to the Apple specialist and again said nope it's busted you have to buy a new one. I lost all faith in Apple then, if I had any left


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Aug 5, 2010)

First gen Zune black brick. God knows how many times I've dropped it, and the scratches it has are evidence. Still works just fine for what I need it for.

The newer Zune HD's are just no contest to a jailbroken iPod Touch however. (Haven't actually handled a Zune HD myself though)


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 5, 2010)

Sansa Fuze. Best bang for buck, period. Plus, I Rockboxed mine, so I got support for more format that I actually have files for. Sure, I only got the 4GB version, but I can always expand that with microSD cards. (Planning on getting a 32GB microSD at some point.)

iPod and Zune are just too overpriced for what you get.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2010)

id go with an ipod touch if you want more than just listening to music. im having a ton of fun with my ipod touch!


----------



## Obsidian Eternus (Aug 5, 2010)

Neither. ipod and zune are both intentionally crippled. Gimme a Cowon J3 or A3, or an enhanced Nintendo DS, any day.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 5, 2010)

The newer versions of IPOD suck and I hate Zune. So for me it's neither.

I currently have an older gen Ipod....I'll be sad when I have to replace it. I can't stand any of the newer models. So eventually I'm going to find me an off brand music player and then I can get rid of the abomination that is Itunes.

I just like my music player to play just music. It doesn't need to do anything else. So I don't want potential memory that could be used to store music being used to store programs to run applications I don't want, and won't use.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 5, 2010)

I go with iRiver or just my phone *shrugs*.


----------



## Riv (Aug 5, 2010)

A Zune is just a poor ripoff of an Ipod. So iPod. The iTunes integration is a big selling point for me, for example, iTunesU has gotten me hours of free audio-study-material to get back up to speed for my upcoming org. chem class. The limitations of the iPod architecture/OS have never gotten in my way, really. How would you use flash on a touchscreen anyway?


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> The newer versions of IPOD suck and I hate Zune. So for me it's neither.
> 
> I currently have an older gen Ipod....I'll be sad when I have to replace it. I can't stand any of the newer models. So eventually I'm going to find me an off brand music player and then I can get rid of the abomination that is Itunes.
> 
> I just like my music player to play just music. It doesn't need to do anything else. So I don't want potential memory that could be used to store music being used to store programs to run applications I don't want, and won't use.


That's technically what Microsoft wanted to do with the Zune, to be a media player mostly for music


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2010)

Obsidian Eternus said:


> Neither. ipod and zune are both intentionally crippled. Gimme a Cowon J3 or A3, or an enhanced Nintendo DS, any day.


 
its true... but you can always just jailbreak the device and essentially do with it what you want^^
its just sad that you have to get those features by installing something that voids the warranty >_> its simply RETARDED that the ipod cant do all that from the moment you get it out of the box! DX i mean seriously? i have to hack the friggin thing to get a friggin WALLPAPER? even my previous cell phone was able to pull that off!
an enhanced NDS works well though, too, thats true^^


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Nintendo DSiPod with an 8GB flash card. It makes a splendid music player. I don't want to hear the crap about the format they play. I use iTunes so it was never an issue.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 5, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;x8h4o4]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8h4o4_family-guy-ipod-vs-zune-bill-gates_fun[/video]

This thread reminded me of this


----------



## ADF (Aug 5, 2010)

Personally I'd just look for a off brand media player, the brand ones seem over priced and full of DRM crap you don't want.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> its true... but you can always just jailbreak the device and essentially do with it what you want^^
> its just sad that you have to get those features by installing something that voids the warranty >_> its simply RETARDED that the ipod cant do all that from the moment you get it out of the box! DX i mean seriously? i have to hack the friggin thing to get a friggin WALLPAPER? even my previous cell phone was able to pull that off!
> an enhanced NDS works well though, too, thats true^^


I think it's funny now though that Jailbreaking is now legal


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I think it's funny now though that Jailbreaking is now legal



It was always legal. Apple was the only one saying it wasn't - It's just now mandated as such because of the red-faced stomping and screaming Apple's been doing.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> It was always legal. Apple was the only one saying it wasn't - It's just now mandated as such because of the red-faced stomping and screaming Apple's been doing.


 Well it's legal according to the government now


----------



## net-cat (Aug 6, 2010)

SanDisk Sansa e280 v1 with Rockbox.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 14, 2010)

JAILBROKEN iPods beat all, :3


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zunes are objectively pieces of shit.


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got a 120GB iPod classic, it replaced my 3rd gen 15GB iPod. I've got no problem with iTunes and have more than enough room for _all_ of my music now. The 15 Gig still works fine, but the battery's shot.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive had ipods for about four years now, and ive always liked them so imma have to go with Ipod


----------



## fluffy-wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Zune HD! It has Audiosurf ^^


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

zunes all the way, x10 better than ipods... we got radio and stuffs. :3


----------



## RailRide (Aug 15, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Generic MP3/MP4/Ogg players FTW.


 
One caveat applies with these. Or maybe more than one. YMMV. I've had a number of them spanning the time when 1GB was the norm, all the way to the 4GB-with-touchscreen era. I might've mentioned why somewhere else on this forum, but I'll summarise why whey wound up annoying me:

(I should point out that my method of listening involves throwing a bunch of songs I like (currently about 330) on the thing and hitting "Shuffle")

*-They don't shuffle:*
Sure, they have that function, but the algorithm is almost always broken. Despite being set on "shuffle/random" play, they always started with the same half-dozen or so songs when you turned them on. Once I noticed that after awhile I was able to _predict what song was going to be picked next_ with a good degree of accuracy, I started watching the device as it changed songs. Most of the time, the player was just picking the next track (i.e. track 21,22,23,24, etc) and I would have to punch the "Next" button 20-30 times before it started jumping around (and it wouldn't stay that way either).

*--New Additions can take Forever to show up:*
Because the device doesn't re-alphabetize it's internal index after new songs are added, you won't hear the new content until you select it manually, play all songs in order till the last additions are reached, or wait a _really_ long time in hopes the player will eventually select something at the very end of the list. I've had new additions (with only a couple of hundred songs on the device) take more than a week of few-hours-a-day listening to turn up in shuffle mode.

*--Excruciatingly slow scrolling through tracks:*
I didn't have to do this often, but geez, none of the "generic MP4" players would scroll through files/tracks any faster than one-something per second. When you have a couple of hundred tracks on your device (not arranged by album/artist btw--they don't observe that setup) it becomes a chore as soon as you hit the bottom of the screen.

Now, my generic Chinese "MP4 players" serve as backup storage for my regular playback devices. That's about the only thing they do well.

---PCJ


----------



## Glitch (Aug 15, 2010)

iPod.
Got a new Touch and it loves me.  Nothing has ever happened to any of my Apple products (and I've had them for a long time), except for when I fucked up the screen of my old iPod.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 15, 2010)

RailRide said:


> One caveat applies with these. Or maybe more than one. YMMV. I've had a number of them spanning the time when 1GB was the norm, all the way to the 4GB-with-touchscreen era. I might've mentioned why somewhere else on this forum, but I'll summarise why whey wound up annoying me:
> 
> (I should point out that my method of listening involves throwing a bunch of songs I like (currently about 330) on the thing and hitting "Shuffle")
> 
> ...


 
YRMV, depending on the brand of generic you get.  The one I got cycles through my collection as fast as I can go on a tiny device, and the shuffle on it is fairly decent.  (I don't often use shuffle, though, since I mainly use it to store albums and podcasts categorized in folders on the go.)


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

I tried a zune
the music player on the computer stopped working, so i was fucked.  and the zune itself sucked.

then i got an ipod, and nothing bad has happened.

fuck zunes.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I tried a zune
> the music player on the computer stopped working, so i was fucked.  and the zune itself sucked.
> 
> then i got an ipod, and nothing bad has happened.
> ...



ive never had a problem with zunes.. :<


----------



## A10pex (Aug 16, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I tried a zune
> the music player on the computer stopped working, so i was fucked.  and the zune itself sucked.
> 
> then i got an ipod, and nothing bad has happened.
> ...


That's kind of weird, it's almost exactly what happened with my Ipod. (except it didn't brake my compy but almost did) then I got a zune and loved it. Then my bro got an Ipod touch, it broke our laptop and locked itself for like 9,000,000 minutes or something like that. I believe I've already told this story.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

A10pex said:


> That's kind of weird, it's almost exactly what happened with my Ipod. (except it didn't brake my compy but almost did) then I got a zune and loved it. Then my bro got an Ipod touch, it broke our laptop and locked itself for like 9,000,000 minutes or something like that. I believe I've already told this story.


 
yep, same thing happened to a friend of mine but his compy didnt break =/ the only problem i have with my zune is that i allways put it in my back pocket and then end up sitting on it (totaly my fault of course) and now its hard to move the cursor around cause the touch part is messed up, but it still works fine =]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 16, 2010)

Best damn thing ever.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Walkman.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i had a walkman. XD i think i still have it around here somewhere too.. its yellow. :3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 16, 2010)

All I've ever had is an iPod Nano. Then I left it alone for a few weeks (or months, it was a while) and then battery died. Then when I turned it on it wanted to go online to restore itself. In the meantime though I put Linux on my latop, so no iTunes, and the computer I do have with iTunes isn't connected to the internet. So my iPod's pretty much useless for the moment.


----------

